# [SOLVED] problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello.

I decided to write here bcz i have the similar problem.


All were ok before this:



> Device has been detected
> Waiting for device setup to be finish. This may take several minutes.
> The progress bar stays at 0/8 the whole time. And after several minutes it says:
> Device setup has failed to complete


I tried over "new hardware found" to locate folder where is the lattest software from HP site. 1st i tried with from CD to install and i didn't successed bcz i got this:









With newer drivers it is baypassed but i got the massage above (Quoted)

In device manager it shows for one USB yellow exclamation mark, it is for printer.
When is WIN on and i turn on printer i get this message:











I tried over "add hardware" and now i have printer in tray :upset: how to move it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One setup*

Hi Everyone :wave:

I am sorry but this thread has gotten a little out of control. At this forum we serve one person per thread and this thread is very mixed up with different people's questions. Everyone who has a question, please create your own thread in this section and I will help all of you but right now there are to many questions in one thread.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One setup*

I have moved the two last posts to this thread.


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One setup*

Ok guys. Thx!

Now i need pros


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One setup*

I expected i will get some tips for several hours...


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

That error message is possibly a bad printer. However there are things to try before calling HP tech support. (1-800-474-6836 I think, I don't work for them anymore and you forget numbers fast when you don't use them.)

First you could try shutting the PC down all the way and unplugging it from the power. If it is a laptop remove the battery. Give it a minute to make sure the USB chipset has had time to totally power down. You can use this time to unplug the printer as well. After a minute turn plug them both back in and turn them back on.

If that doesn't work then...

-Make sure it is the only USB device plugged in. (Except USB mice and Keyboards. If this step works then try to have the printer on its own USB pair by itself and see what happens.)
-Make usre other USB devices work.
-Try different USB ports.
-Try different USB cable.

A C4280 is still under factory warrenty so if none of that works I would call tech support. They might have some more documents that I don't have anymore but even if they don't they can exchange the printer for you.


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

I still have warrenty. I bought 3days go.
When i tried a diffrent one USB port i sometimes get a message new hardware found. Then in device manager shows yellow exclamation mark for one USB drive, that is this one for printer. 
They obligatory insist in instruction to turn on USB cables when setup asks for it.

I contact with tech support over e-mail, they answered me but probably they did not understand me (my english is so bad  ). They give me instruction step by step click on start, go in control panel... :S

btw printer has work, it can scan and copy.


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

They told me to download this: 

```
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=A583E590-1204-4F94-8EE1-063071797427&displaylang=en
```
Can someone downloaded it for me and to upload somewhere rapidshare.com etc? I have problem with IE and i can't downloaded it. I narrowly have to use IE :4-dontkno


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

Ok, i downloaded but it is for Vista. I think they made mistake.

I am waiting newer answer from HP support team and from other people for best recommendation what to do next.


----------



## Franklin (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

Got similar problems, a c4280 as a present, new in box, loads fine however no USB ports work once it is loaded, and I have six of them. Reloaded and unloaded half a dozen times, and that took over 22 hours.

current status, the printer is on the table unconnected so I can use the computer for other things. HP support helped in uninstalling and downloading new software. half of the time the printer does not load, but when it does it works fine and no USB ports are available for anything else.

The machine is running XP home.

any ideas??


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

I solved my problem. New USB cable was a problem. I can not believe... Print is work, i have to try to scan...

lecek, you was a right! Thanks m8 you helped me. On other forum one pearson 1st what told me is USB cable. ray:


----------



## Franklin (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

Thank, will not have time to try a new cable till the weekend.

Will post whether that is the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: problem with hp photosmart c4280 during installation*

Franklin please create your own thread, as many people have been hijacking threads lately.

@ Perke: I am happy you got it fixed :grin:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems your case has been finished. Please set this thread as solved. You can go to:


 *Thread Tools* (at the top of the thread)
 Choose "*Set this thread as SOLVED*"

Here is an example picture of a thread being set as solved:


----------



## Perke (Jan 6, 2008)

@techpro5238

Thanks, that function is very useful!


----------

